# Opening day



## liprippersc78 (Oct 26, 2013)

Went out friday with a new hunting partner and his pup,my dad,and my dog and got our limit of 6 in an hour. Had alot of fun!


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Way to go! I waited till Saturday because I have a new pup and was worried about the crowds. Got skunked. Went again today for a bit, only found one dead one, half eaten by some predator. 

Oh well, got the pup out and some good work in. The birds will come, hopefully!!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I took my old shorthair out and it was a 28 minute hunt and I was done with my limit. I then helped another hunter find a bird he put down and put up two more on the way out. Good times!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Congratulations, looks like you had a blast and that's great to be able to get that new pup out there too.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice job guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

